# Makita 36V cordless circ saw - top handle vs rear handle



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I bought the rear handle and did notice the left right issue. On flat cuts the left blade is easier for me to see, however when cutting a 45° angle the saw tips to the left making the start point hard to see. Not a big issue for me.

The saw is hefty but IMO that is good for a circular saw. I may think different when I reach 80.

Note for all, the saw has battery check lights and level on saw and on batteries. But I tried to check one of my smaller batteries from my drills and it would not insert. I haven't investigated why. I did test the larger batteries in my drills and they are fine. I haven't tried my smaller batteries in the charger yet, would be nice.

So far very happy.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I only use left handed saws, even corded. Are you going to be OK with two 5.0 18v. batteries side by side on that saw. That's a lot of weight and space taken up.

Bud, the smaller batteries may not be Star rated, as are the newer ones.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm gonna have to be "happy" with the weight... either that or tote a 200# generator around the farm. And it's not like I ever have super long cutting sessions so the weight should be manageable.... and good for making stable cuts. But I wish it were left handed. The old 18 V versions were.



chandler48 said:


> I only use left handed saws, even corded. Are you going to be OK with two 5.0 18v. batteries side by side on that saw. That's a lot of weight and space taken up.
> 
> Bud, the smaller batteries may not be Star rated, as are the newer ones.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The small batteries have some ridges on the slots that prevent them from going into high drain tools like the saws and grinders. The fewer number of battery cells not only has insufficient AH for those tools but also won't flow as high an instantaneous current. Also, the newer "star system" batteries that communicate with the tools have ridges that prevent them from inserting in older "dumb" tools. I ended up grinding those off. I am not going to toss perfectly good tools for want of batteries. In theory this might take some life off your batteries if you abuse them like I did this past weekend. The star system is designed to prevent over discharge, among other things.




Bud9051 said:


> I bought the rear handle and did notice the left right issue. On flat cuts the left blade is easier for me to see, however when cutting a 45° angle the saw tips to the left making the start point hard to see. Not a big issue for me.
> 
> The saw is hefty but IMO that is good for a circular saw. I may think different when I reach 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

So the only really issue for me is still, do I return the top handle right blade saw for the rear handle left blade saw?? I just don't know since I have never used a rear handle saw so won't be able to make an informed decision. I guess I'll see how the top handle unit feels when it comes and decide then before I use it.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I just checked. My recent purchase of the 36V top handle is actually 3/4 lb lighter with batteries than my old Makita electric 7 1/4 saw.
I still like a right hand blade the best. If cutting / trimming lumber on saw horses. I like the weight of the saw on the long piece. Instead off the piece I am cutting off. Dont have to worry about pushing down to hard. Or binding or not a square cut.
I do have 2 of the left handed 6 1/2 saws. ( to lazy to switch blades) 
But great saws and have used them for everything. Even cutting 4 x 6's
My electric 7 1/4 sits on the shelf for the past few years.
But now have got used to the left handed blade. With this new one will I think I will like it better but time will tell.
I have always had top handled saws and it is what I am used to. Not worth it for me for the rear handle. Can see some benefit if you where a framer using it all day.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My son wants to use the sale and will be borrowing my rear handle unit for just this decision. My store had a rear handle on display so I had a chance to heft it and I liked it.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah the 6 1/2" saw is a great saw for what it is. I believe what caused my issue this past weekend was cutting the treated 2x12s on the maximum bevel and the small blade can't cut full depth on that angle so it really dragged it down. I was blown away that a 5AH battery went from 4 bars to 1 in about 1 minute of cutting. But when it got slowed down that much the amps really spiked and everything got really hot. I recharged the batteries and they seem to be OK. The saw seems to still function fine, also. Time will tell.

Thanks for the feedback on the right/left and top/rear issue.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Also to add. With a few test cuts pretty sure I will like the saw. But either way it was pretty much free with the deal.
249.00 total for 4 batteries, dual charger and saw. And of course the bag which I use for other things.
Does seem a little heavy compared to my 6 1/2" saws. But If I had still been used to my Makita 71/4" electric. it would feel great since a little lighter.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a great sale if you are in the Makitaverse!



Bud9051 said:


> My son wants to use the sale and will be borrowing my rear handle unit for just this decision. My store had a rear handle on display so I had a chance to heft it and I liked it.
> 
> Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The beauty of it is we still have the 6 1/2" saws for lighter duty work.



RRH said:


> Also to add. With a few test cuts pretty sure I will like the saw. But either way it was pretty much free with the deal.
> 249.00 total for 4 batteries, dual charger and saw. And of course the bag which I use for other things.
> Does seem a little heavy compared to my 6 1/2" saws. But If I had still been used to my Makita 71/4" electric. it would feel great since a little lighter.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just to note, the Makita has extra battery features like dual speed to shift to a higher torque when needed. Don't have the book in hand but clearly they are trying to protect the batteries.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I wasn't expecting this delivery until tomorrow but somehow it got on a FedEx truck today and has been delivered. I have not opened the saw... I am still struggling with my decision. My local HD store has the left hand rear handle worm drive version in stock (same price) and I will probably go swap it out. Left blade, more torque=good, but 2 pounds heavier=bad. Being that they are the same price is there ANY good reason one would chose the sidewinder model over the worm drive?

Here is the comparison chart:









Makita USA


Makita USA: The Leader In Cordless with 18V LXT Lithium-Ion. The best in class for cordless power tool technology. A leader in power tool technology for the professional.




www.makitatools.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't see worm drive mentioned

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bud9051 said:


> I didn't see worm drive mentioned
> 
> Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dug out my box and the manual (and my magnifying glass) and see no mention of worm drive. 
And my model says XSR01

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's the same saw. They are all XRS01 with different suffixes for tool only, with battery, as a kit, etc. With the left blade and the motor position it has to be a worm drive as opposed to a direct drive off the motor. See also the lower RPM, 5100 vs 6000 for the direct drive sidewinder version. But will have more torque due to gear reduction.

One possible downside is that this rear handle saw may be tougher to use for one handed cuts whilst holding the board with the left hand. Not sure how much of an issue that will be since I have never used a worm drive rear handle saw before.



Bud9051 said:


> Dug out my box and the manual (and my magnifying glass) and see no mention of worm drive.
> And my model says XSR01
> 
> Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Never had a worm drive so hard for me to tell. But just took the saw out of its bag (so carefully packed) and upon examination the motor shaft and saw shaft are offset. Strange there is no mention of worm drive. They do talk about 2 speeds so wonder if it shifts gears in that offset.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No, I believe the speed control is all electronic based on load and torque. The gears are fixed. It would be much harder to make a 2 speed transmission.

And worm drive saws are generally higher end pro models that cost more. And if you think about it it makes sense for them to be more expensive what with having the worm gear reduction transmission as opposed to just bolting the blade onto the motor shaft in the other one. So it is interesting that Makita sells these at the same price as the sidewinder version.



Bud9051 said:


> Never had a worm drive so hard for me to tell. But just took the saw out of its bag (so carefully packed) and upon examination the motor shaft and saw shaft are offset. Strange there is no mention of worm drive. They do talk about 2 speeds so wonder if it shifts gears in that offset.
> 
> Thanks
> Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Another "Thank You" button reply. Even better than I thought.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess am going to try to exchange mine this afternoon. I hope they let me do it at the physical store and not have to ship it back.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

So I got the swap done, but it was a PITA. Apparently online and in store inventory isn't seamless and the way they applied the discount they basically had to refund the items I received and get me to buy new ones from store inventory on the same deal. Including the batteries. Seemed silly when all we really needed to do was swap one saw box for another. But it's done. For better or worse I have the rear handle worm drive saw. I haven't unboxed it yet but it'll get it's first test finishing up the final details on my bridge project.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just unboxed the saw and did a couple of test cuts in a heavy treated 2x4... just did a couple of 90 degree crosscuts, one with the blade vertical and one at max bevel. Both cuts it was like there wasn't even any wood there. I am sure this is more saw than I will even need, but it will definitely come in handy later this week when I return to my farm bridge project to cut the bevels in the treated 2x12s that my other saw failed with. If you are considering one of these just beware, it is a beast, both in power and weight. And the current deal is too good to pass up.


----------

